# Rena XP1



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a Rena XP1 and I'm getting alot of air bubble coming out of the outlet pipe. Any ideas


----------



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry its an XP4


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Keeping the intake away from any other sources of water agitation may help. My xp4 moved so much water it drew in micro bubbles and would send them out in a noisy stream every 10 minutes.
I moved all my airstones and hob filters away from the intake and it helped.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

is the intake picking up air from an aristone?

or has it just been put into service and is purging the air out of the canister?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check the cap at the top of the intake where you will water to begin siphon. I had a faulty one that had to be replaced. If you have to, wrap some pink teflon on the thread to seal it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking back I used to have to keep an eye on the water level in mine in between cleanings.
I often had to bleed air from it by opening the seal tabs and watching the water level rise inside the cannister.


----------



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

I've oiled all the seals and sealed the cap and checked all connections don't see anything. it happens all the time and there are no air stone near the intake.Im going to change all the O rings next.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it won't be your o-ring. If it is, you will have leaks already. 

I don't know how everyone starts up their canister, here is what I do and works quite well.

Always start up your canister empty without pluging in. Now keep the intake in water. Then take the outflow and give it a good suction or two with your mouth. Your won't be drinking water as the filter has to fill up first. Then put the outflow in your tank. If you do it correctly, you will see bubbles coming out from the outflow. It is because water is going in your canister and air is being push out.

Once the outflow is done bubbling, plug the filter in and it should work. 

Another thing about the cap from the intake, you can use those plastic wrap for unfinish food, fold it in half to get double the thickness, then place it on the intake hole before you screw in the cap. This way, the wrap provides good sealing as well.


----------

